# Please help me, sad MTB girl



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

I don’t know what to do about my fear. So 3 weeks ago I flipped my bike and fell pretty hard, bruised my ribs because I landed on top of the log. My husband said he thought I broke something for sure because he watched me fall and he said it looked crazy. Every since I fell I am so insecure on my bike and now obstacles that I have done 1000 times I walk and its starting to get frustrating. My husband is pushing me really hard to get back on my bike and just do it, but because I am so insecure now I ended up just getting bruises and scratches when I try (not enough speed, shaking while on bridges and other stupid beginner like mistakes). I fell before and it never effected me like this before I just don’t know what to do…please help I miss riding like I used to…:sad:


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

Take it easy and build your confidence back up. Do something fun on the bike like a groomed path by a lake or something. Take your time and it will come back. The saying goes you need to get back on the horse, it doesn't say you need to get on the horse and start jumping over logs right away.

Good luck, just take it at your own pace and make sure the rides are fun and not scary for awhile.


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

well one thing maybe might help is too get some light duty pads and protection, that way you will have more confidence because if you fall your protected, might help get you over the this. you have seen the fear first hand and it can be tough too get back your rough terrain MOJO so to speak. LOL


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

See I was thinking about doing the same thing taking it easy, maybe slowly get back the confidence but I don’t want to be a cry baby (riding with guys mainly) and they push me hard to the point that it pisses me of sometimes because they are such jerk’s. When it comes to pads I hate those things but maybe it’s not such bad idea for a while. I was thinking hiding from guys and riding by my self for a while to get back into it…I just don’t understand why this fall got me so freaked out it’s so stupid…


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

A bad fall freaked you out, that's totally normal. You ride because it is fun, if you are scared or uncomfortable that kinda makes the ride suck. Like I said, your confidence will return, but for now I would just ride trails that you enjoy. 

You will long for the gnarly terrain again, but if you are being pushed that can ruin it. Have your SO take you someplace mellow that you enjoy.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> See I was thinking about doing the same thing taking it easy, maybe slowly get back the confidence but I don't want to be a cry baby (riding with guys mainly) and they push me hard to the point that it pisses me of sometimes because they are such jerk's


Your riding partners suck. Seriously.

MTB'ing should be fun, if it weren't I know I wouldn't continue to do it. Can you look up some local group rides with people of similar skill sets and a bit more supportive mindset? I realize that your riding buddies may not be as bad as you say as I'm only getting your side of the story, but it doesn't matter really. If you "feel" that way then you and them are not jiving, and no fun comes from that and you can't be relaxed. If you are not relaxed how are you gonna overcome your recent fears? You will be thinking about the obstacle too much, rather than just riding. Just like in a baseball or golf swing, all that thinking causes one to choke.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Beer= mental body armor.

Haha, Just kidding (not really)

I know the uneasy feeling you are experiencing. I broke my leg about 3mo ago, and I am having some 'insecure' feelings on some of what I ride, especially when I am riding where I fell and broke it. I started back to riding cross-country, and slowly, then worked up to the speed and aggressiveness as I felt comfortable. I would recommend riding the stuff you are comfortable with until you are ready to step it up a notch. Just take your time and don't worry much about walking stuff, but don't forget the joy of (successfully) leaving your comfort zone.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

happens to everyone, everyone copes differently.
i was doing urban riding, my rear wheel slid down some grass, wedged itself on a wooden ledge and decided to stay behind while the front of my bike and me tried to drop down.
with predictable results.

took a couple months before I could stop myself from grabbing the brake every drop.

you've got the right inclination, ride by yourself a bit, get the panicked voices in your head to stop (extra voices from the peanut gallery don't help).


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

your freaked because the fall probably hurt a bit and its that memory of PAIN thats holding you back as for guys riding you and pushing you, forget about them they are just trying too make themselves feel tougher by making you feel small,weak ,and afraid. they sound like crappy riding buddies. LOL just start with some smaller less steep rougher areas and just hit those sections too get your feel back you will be back too it in a little time. pain sucks but the fun of conquering that rough section has its rewards once you get through a section that builds you back up a bit then go for another one thats maybe a little scarier and eventually youll be back on riding with no worries.Too get over that fear you have stared in the eyes and say im gonna ride this then do it. im a heavy rider at 250 and i get that fear sometimes just cause the bigger you are the harder you fall but you just gotta go at it and trust in your skills.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I had one bad crash, it took me three months before I would even ride a bike again, another year until I would ride on dirt again and another year after that before I got back into mountain biking. I just took it slow until I was comfortable again and to this day over ten years later loose gravel still freaks me out at speed. 

More recently I broke two ribs downhill skiing. I was out for six weeks and itching to get back because we had so much snow this season. It took me five full days to get confident again and I stayed out of the trees the rest of the season. 

I guess I'm trying to say you should take it at your own pace, if you rush it then you might hurt yourself again because you don't have your confidence back.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Definitely find some people to ride with that you like being around on the trail. If you've got the coin maybe find a skills clinic where you can practice in a controlled environment. We all get The Fear from time to time. It will work itself out, but you've got to get to a safe place first. 

Odds are good that half your husband's buddies are just jealous that he has a chick who will ride bikes. The other half are single and know even less than the jealous dudes. Does your husband act like that when the bros aren't around?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

*just accept that you're gonna crash again*....and that it's really no big deal - everyone rails into terra firma more than once, twice....11ty billion times..

you walked away....felt it for a while....and now have a groovy story.....

get out...get on....turn brain off....and ride....easy peasy....


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

+1 on the pads I am pretty much a novice riding a trail way beyond my skills, I never wore pads for about 2 years Then I was talked into them and I am so glad I tryed them my confidence increased immediately, I started doing things I would never attempted before I am now riding 75% more of the trail than I was before.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bosanka said:


> I don't know what to do about my fear. So 3 weeks ago I flipped my bike and fell pretty hard, bruised my ribs because I landed on top of the log. My husband said he thought I broke something for sure because he watched me fall and he said it looked crazy. Every since I fell I am so insecure on my bike and now obstacles that I have done 1000 times I walk and its starting to get frustrating. My husband is pushing me really hard to get back on my bike and just do it, but because I am so insecure now I ended up just getting bruises and scratches when I try (not enough speed, shaking while on bridges and other stupid beginner like mistakes). I fell before and it never effected me like this before I just don't know what to do&#8230;please help I miss riding like I used to&#8230;:sad:


are you guys both on MTBR?
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=625579


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Bosanka said:


> I don't know what to do about my fear. So 3 weeks ago I flipped my bike and fell pretty hard, bruised my ribs because I landed on top of the log. My husband said he thought I broke something for sure because he watched me fall and he said it looked crazy. Every since I fell I am so insecure on my bike and now obstacles that I have done 1000 times I walk and its starting to get frustrating. My husband is pushing me really hard to get back on my bike and just do it, but because I am so insecure now I ended up just getting bruises and scratches when I try (not enough speed, shaking while on bridges and other stupid beginner like mistakes). I fell before and it never effected me like this before I just don't know what to do&#8230;please help I miss riding like I used to&#8230;:sad:


Suck it up go riding....

Or you could just grow some nuts.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> Suck it up go riding....
> 
> Or you could just grow some nuts.


bachelor huh?

:lol:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CHUM said:


> bachelor huh?
> 
> :lol:


Nope 3 daughters and a wife....


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> Nope 3 daughters and a wife....


i don't care.....i'm still laughing at your comment....

hrmph!


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

Lmao well you guys definitely made me laugh. Chum with your comment about bachelor that's great

[Q

UOTE=CHUM]i don't care.....i'm still laughing at your comment....

hrmph!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

My husband is not on MTBR and I would not post this if he is because I don't want him to know how freaked out I am, he is really proud how far I got and I don't want him to be disappointed but on the other hand I want to enjoy my riding again without fear.



highdelll said:


> are you guys both on MTBR?
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=625579


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Parody?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bosanka said:


> My husband is not on MTBR and I would not post this if he is because I don't want him to know how freaked out I am, he is really proud how far I got and I don't want him to be disappointed but on the other hand I want to enjoy my riding again without fear.


hehe' cool
I was just pointing out the similarities in the stories


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

These guys are not bad guys and they are great support because of them I improved my riding so much, I actually ride better then one of the guys now (well was riding better lol).

I don't mind to be pushed because sometimes I need a kick in ass to do something it's just right now I am so scared that when they tell me something I get so angry because they are pointing out the obvious.

I am one of those girls that if I am angry enough I start crying and that's when you need to jump on your bike and ride as fast as you can lol. Well that happened last time and I think guys got the point but we are going riding this weekend and I am still nervous since I took a break to let my bruising heal. I think im going to stay behind and do my thing for a while.



eatdrinkride said:


> Your riding partners suck. Seriously.
> 
> MTB'ing should be fun, if it weren't I know I wouldn't continue to do it. Can you look up some local group rides with people of similar skill sets and a bit more supportive mindset? I realize that your riding buddies may not be as bad as you say as I'm only getting your side of the story, but it doesn't matter really. If you "feel" that way then you and them are not jiving, and no fun comes from that and you can't be relaxed. If you are not relaxed how are you gonna overcome your recent fears? You will be thinking about the obstacle too much, rather than just riding. Just like in a baseball or golf swing, all that thinking causes one to choke.


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

hahaha Is there a husband out there with freaked out wife like me writing on mtbr. Thats funny I guess happens often I thought something is wrong with me



highdelll said:


> hehe' cool
> I was just pointing out the similarities in the stories


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you, guys for your support and help. And other comments like to grove some nuts are not necessary.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Bosanka said:


> These guys are not bad guys and they are great support because of them I improved my riding so much, I actually ride better then one of the guys now (well was riding better lol)....


my wife shattered her elbow on a ride (road).....after 2 surgeries, a metal plate and a bone infection....it took her a while to gain confidence back....

then i gently persuaded her to race.....she killed her Sport class (racing SS against gearies) in a XC series...first place....

next she started clobbering 8 hour solo races....again, SS rigid....

then she started leaving me in the dust on 8 hour solos on a 1X9.....

training with her became painfully uncomfortable so i felt obligated knock her up as to not bruise my ego any longer....

it backfired....now she can handle pain better...and i got fat....dammit...

my point is go out and beat up a bunch of dudes, it'll be fun for ya....and if you start slaughtering your hubby better go on the pill.....


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Most humans are predisposed to have reservations towards actions that caused bodily harm. Those that don't are either a)lying or b)lack basic evolutionary tendencies 

Just tell your husband the truth. You didn't blow your 401k in Vegas. Tell him your confidence is shaken and your going to deal with it the way that works best for you. Every time you falter on something at this point it is reinforcing that "voice" in your head. Take it back a bit and work on the basics that you KNOW you can do. Relax and enjoy it. You'll know when to move up. Take some time and focus on your endurance or cardio. Blowing by one of them going up a hill will make them more jealous than clearing a tech area. If the people you are riding with don't get that then find someone else. 

The whole "your nuts aren't big enough" is a pretty typical dynamic amongst us guys. It's generally meant in good humor. Secure guys will take it as humor and joke along(ie I'm not hitting that drop today- I might wrinkle my skirt). It sounds like you've made it into the "guy circle" and are no longer "our buddies girl". Take that as a pretty strong vote of approval. Give it back to them and don't take it seriously.

Hang in there, talk with your hubby and most of all: make it enjoyable.


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

hahaha I like that "I don't want to wrinkle my skirt". I am so using that next time on the trail.



car_nut said:


> Most humans are predisposed to have reservations towards actions that caused bodily harm. Those that don't are either a)lying or b)lack basic evolutionary tendencies
> 
> Just tell your husband the truth. You didn't blow your 401k in Vegas. Tell him your confidence is shaken and your going to deal with it the way that works best for you. Every time you falter on something at this point it is reinforcing that "voice" in your head. Take it back a bit and work on the basics that you KNOW you can do. Relax and enjoy it. You'll know when to move up. Take some time and focus on your endurance or cardio. Blowing by one of them going up a hill will make them more jealous than clearing a tech area. If the people you are riding with don't get that then find someone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

Bosanka said:


> I think im going to stay behind and do my thing for a while.


There you go. If you're not comfortable just bypass the obstacle, screw peer pressure. Hesitation and doubt are what cause crashes at this point in your come-back. It's supposed to be fun - make it so that it is again.

Also ... Much like baseball, there's no crying in Mountain Biking!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Smashed my left knee on a bike and was a half ass cripple for 7 years and was so damn eager to get back on a bike and couldn't give two shits about hurting my self again. I would just take it slow and easy on the bike and soon enough you will get bored of taking it slow and easy and want to be your old self and will most likely forget the accident.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guilty here of pushing my girlfriend to ride better and do things that were probably out of her level. We just push you girls cause we love riding with you and just want you guys to keep up


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i took two years off after a broken ankle because i was fed up with the downtime, and now that i'm back into it, i'm a little more cautious about what i try to do. my advice would be pretty much everyone else's... take it slow, get comfortable again. don't be so afraid of getting hurt, it happens. its the nature of the sport. stitches, broken ribs, legs, arms, wrists, fingers.... done it all. if you're really afraid of getting hurt, like you would rather not ride if it meant breaking something, maybe it's just not the sport for you, aggressive riding that is. some people just don't want the risk, and i completely understand that. i waited two years before i was ready to break something again, and really, thats the mindset you have to be in...because no matter how careful you are, some things are just unavoidable. i saw a guy twist his leg just right on a snowboard and snap it in half at the shin, going no more than 2mph on flat land in powder. **** happens. but really, if you don't want to get hurt to the point that you're going to attempt things with zero confidence that are potentially dangerous, you're asking for trouble. either avoid the obstacles completely until you're ready, or hit it with every intention of completing it 100%.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

What sort of trails are you riding? What sort of obstacles are we talking about?

Here is a position your husband does not want to be in: Once I pushed someone to try a hill while cross-country skiing. I pushed. He tried. Next thing I know I'm two miles deep in the woods, in winter, no one around to help, with an injured child screaming in pain. Your husband does not want to be in that position of feeling like I did at that moment.

That experience haunts me. I learned my lesson the hard way that day. I do not push people on technical terrain. Let people progress (or not) at their own pace. 

(BTW, I like the verb "to progress" much more than "just do it". I believe in working up to things at a comfortable rate, not in charging some new obstacle and just hoping that things work out). 

So ease up. Enjoy riding. Walk the obstacles you'd rather not hit.


----------



## jlkvt (May 16, 2010)

Bosanka said:


> My husband is not on MTBR and I would not post this if he is because I don't want him to know how freaked out I am, he is really proud how far I got and I don't want him to be disappointed but on the other hand I want to enjoy my riding again without fear.


You NEED to let him know how freaked out you are, he'll understand (he should) and will likely get the other guys to back off for a bit. My wife took a rather hard fall a few weeks back and we just backed off, rode some easier stuff (i went by myself or with friends for more difficult stuff) and now she's back to where she was. It takes a bit of time and, like previous poster said, everybody copes with overcoming that trepidation post-fall differently. What is at stake if you let the others continue to anger you is your hating the sport all together....don't let that happen, take your time and ease back into it.


----------



## LoriGirl44 (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a similar event a few years ago.

Take it slow and build your confidence back up. With time you will be back in the game and shredding some new trails.

You got it girl!!


----------



## jdlmodelt (Jul 6, 2009)

Keep riding kid, you're doing great. ~J


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I was about to just +1 the armour, that is what I do.
Then I get the idea that i should ask my wife as she has been in your situation alot.

Slowly work your way back up, there is no rush, you had a bad crash.
She also said to ride with good people, seeing how much fun they have can be good.
She also said ride with another girl for support and recommended wine.

Girl logic seems silly to me, but hopefully meant more to you =-)


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Actually, "Grow a Pair" is not bad advise. Sure you are afraid of stuff that can hurt you. I froze on a two foot launch and broke the fall with my head. Now I am working up to launching with a board in the back yard. Sucks to be afraid but I am. The "Grow a Pair" suggestion is not to get over fear of the trail, but fear of your riding friends. Do not hesitate to tell them to "Back off jerk wad" or "You're not helping". I bet you riding buddies will respect that.
Good luck.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm going to echo the advice to take a break from your riding partners for a little bit to find your flow again. I got to be on the other side of this experience as you last year when I took my wife on a ride (her third ever) and mistakenly got her in a bit over her head. Well she had a bad crash and got spooked really bad, which led to her crashing several times on our way back to the car, each time making the situation worse. After all this, I've let her have her way and not pushed her to ride trails anymore, suggesting often that I'll take her out if she wanted. Well this year she came to me because she found some girl friends that asked if she wanted to join their girl group rides. Needless I'm pretty excited for her to be interested again after a traumatic experience. So just find your head again maybe with some new people. Once you've found your confidence then join back in with your old group. Pushing yourself or letting yourself to be pushed will only add a bunch of pressure that WILL NOT make you more comfortable with something.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

go out there all nervous and twitchy, and break your neck and end up in a wheelchair for the rest of your life....that'll show them! ......why don't you just tell them to back off?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

*The hardesting now is to learn to relax*

Most of us crash, and the first crash usually a bad one. It does take a while to get back to your riding form, usually a better one, once you are there.

I'd learn to brake properly, spend some time practicing. Another good skill to learn is a slow speed riding, put in lowest gear and try to ride in a small circle.

This would help when you get a little freaked out you can slow way down get comfortable then go again. Riding with pad also a great idea, because it put your mind at ease, you'll be more relax and that's the key to good riding.

When you are relax you can react to situation better, crash less, and get hurt less. After my first crash, I padded up and starting again, slowly gain confidence back. I went down a few times but get right back up without a scratch.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

When I get nervous about doing something, I go back to it a few days later after a few drinks. Works pretty well


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

seriously dont worry about it! just take a deep breath, relax and remind yourself that you're out there for fun! and if you still cant do it come back to it later, i usally do this and realize that my fears were pretty stupid sometimes i try to remember that feeling i got when i accomplished something on the bike and how great it felt, supress any thoughts about the pain think about the positive and most of all relax! you're there to have fun! good luck!


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Go to a trail with some easy technical features and ride. Make yourself ride over the technical features. Do it over and over until you don't have to force yourself to ride over them and they come naturally. This might be a way to overcome some of your fear and gain back some confidence.


----------



## MudNPink (Jun 13, 2010)

Fear is relative girlfriend...think about all those other chicks that can't stand dirt under their nails and can't be outside for more than ten minutes because of the bugs...you are already way ahead of the female curve . I've landed on my face, sliced my shin to the bone, and now I wear knee pads and don't wreck as much. I am not sure why we as a gender are more "mental" than guys are, but it just shows how much heart we really have when we get out there and ride gnarly stuph with our hubbies cuz we love it and love them. You'll be ok...doesn't sound like you are the type that gives up, and your determination will ensure your greatness on the trail. Rock on!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

MudNPink said:


> Fear is relative girlfriend...think about all those other chicks that can't stand dirt under their nails and can't be outside for more than ten minutes because of the bugs...you are already way ahead of the female curve . I've landed on my face, sliced my shin to the bone, and now I wear knee pads and don't wreck as much. I am not sure why we as a gender are more "mental" than guys are, but it just shows how much heart we really have when we get out there and ride gnarly stuph with our hubbies cuz we love it and love them. You'll be ok...doesn't sound like you are the type that gives up, and your determination will ensure your greatness on the trail. Rock on!! :thumbsup:


You go!
Girls are just as dare devils as guys, and sometimes more, I took a few people out riding. There's one girl who I remember really well. After we rest at the top of the climb, we took off on the descend (singletrack stuffs), before every one.

Toward the bottom there's a split, one easy and another is a 2' drop off. I stop at the drop off and told her may be she's not ready for it yet, she said she wanted to try. So I went, then it was her turn. She cleared the drop but washed the front wheel and went down. While I was pulling pebbles out of her bloody arms, and legs, the rest of the group caught up. We were all joking and stuff, one guy said why not this line it's easier. She got up and said "I want to go again!".

That's my hero.:thumbsup:


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yup, my mom has more balls then most 18 year old males. We both started mountain biking at the same time, one day shortly after we started I noticed she was keeping up me and staying on the bike over everything. Shw always rode behind me and told me if I could do it, she could. 10 years later she can ride not too far behind me,hitting jumps and features and passes 99% of the other riders ontrails loaded with these features.








mimi1885 said:


> You go!
> Girls are just as dare devils as guys, and sometimes more, I took a few people out riding. There's one girl who I remember really well. After we rest at the top of the climb, we took off on the descend (singletrack stuffs), before every one.
> 
> Toward the bottom there's a split, one easy and another is a 2' drop off. I stop at the drop off and told her may be she's not ready for it yet, she said she wanted to try. So I went, then it was her turn. She cleared the drop but washed the front wheel and went down. While I was pulling pebbles out of her bloody arms, and legs, the rest of the group caught up. We were all joking and stuff, one guy said why not this line it's easier. She got up and said "I want to go again!".
> ...


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

MudNPink said:


> I've landed on my face...














MudNPink said:


> ...sliced my shin to the bone












You take a lickin' & keep on tickin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## z06dustin (May 2, 2010)

I've been in a few really bad motorcycle wrecks. Luckily I can still walk, and I thunk r still smurt. But seriously, I had similar problems after them. If you're not enjoying riding, I'm not really sure why you'd do it. I only ride (both bicycles and motorcycles) because I love it. Take some time off. Ride road for a while. Or maybe ride some fire roads or something light that doesn't frighten you. Fear is normal, embrace it and learn from it, but don't force yourself to do something you hate.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Do you know what you did wrong that caused the crash? Sometimes you do and you can learn how not to repeat the situation. Sometimes it happens so fast you have no idea. I crashed last year, was just riding along and wham my shoulder hits the ground, no idea what happened but it took my shoulder months to feel okay again and I broke my wrist on the other side, same accident. Went back to the same trail and had to walk that spot, rode much more technical spots on the trail but my body said no, you are not riding that spot. I can jump logs, but I hate logs, have always hated logs and usually stop and walk over them unless I am just too tired to get off the bike, then I just cuss them and go over. Ride at your own pace, tell the guys you are gonna hang back and to wait at the end of the trail.


----------



## MudNPink (Jun 13, 2010)

jncarpenter said:


> You take a lickin' & keep on tickin'! :thumbsup:


 To summarize Bosanka: Your volition is the key


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Bosanka - I feel for you. I think dealing with the trails and the fear may be the easy part. You'll accommodate it or overcome it in some fashion at some time that's right for you. 

Dealing with your husband may be the harder part. If he thinks he helping you by pressuring, he's wrong, wrong, wrong. The drill sergeant approach is misguided and counterproductive most of the time. I think you need to find a way to let him know he needs to support you in a way you can work with. If he loves you and is not a jerk, he'll back off and do whatever it takes to help you. And if that means taking slow easy rides and letting to control where/how fast you go, then so be it. If he can't handle that, then ride alone or with people who will. Good luck. Post later to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gasp4Air said:


> Bosanka - I feel for you. I think dealing with the trails and the fear may be the easy part. You'll accommodate it or overcome it in some fashion at some time that's right for you.
> 
> Dealing with your husband may be the harder part. If he thinks he helping you by pressuring, he's wrong, wrong, wrong. The drill sergeant approach is misguided and counterproductive most of the time. I think you need to find a way to let him know he needs to support you in a way you can work with. If he loves you and is not a jerk, he'll back off and do whatever it takes to help you. And if that means taking slow easy rides and letting to control where/how fast you go, then so be it. If he can't handle that, then ride alone or with people who will. Good luck. Post later to let us know how it goes.


Lmaoooooooo worst post ever !


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

Are those 661s the evos or the veggies, how are they as far as protection, are they comfy as in not to hot? I am using a cheap pair of fox knee shin guards they work real well but tend to get a bit toasty if it is above 70. I have been thinking of trying the 661s.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Biohazard74 said:


> Lmaoooooooo worst post ever !


How are you still allowed to post with comments like this? Default setting on this board should be ignore Biohazard74.


----------



## MudNPink (Jun 13, 2010)

synnie said:


> Are those 661s the evos or the veggies, how are they as far as protection, are they comfy as in not to hot? I am using a cheap pair of fox knee shin guards they work real well but tend to get a bit toasty if it is above 70. I have been thinking of trying the 661s.


In the second pic I am wearing the veggies. In the first pic I have on the 661 4X4's (knee and shin), but you can hardly see them. They are both hot, but worth it. I live/ride in hot/humid spring thru fall weather, so it is sweaty anyway. The veggies have saved my knees from at least three bad injuries and on impact there was no pain....IMO they work well, and are worth it. Big confidence boost too. My hubby is about to upgrade me to the evo's...I'm excited .


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Lmaoooooooo worst post ever !


If her current situation seems difficult, she need only imagine being married to you.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

I suffered a Grade V AC Separation back in late January going over my bars. I just started pedaling through the woods again last month and I was finding myself being hesitant approaching logs that I pretty much used to just ride over. Now, however, I'm rolling over them again. I started small like I did when I first started riding (I found a decent log and just practiced on it til I got used to it again)...it's just that it seems like you progress 10x faster. Your confidence returns along with your skills rather quickly. To help out just follow my two favorite sayings:

F*** it, huck it.
S**t happens.

Except sometimes there's an injury between those two sayings lol


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gasp4Air said:


> If her current situation seems difficult, she need only imagine being married to you.


WHOAHHHHHHHHHHHH there Casanova. lol


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> How are you still allowed to post with comments like this? Default setting on this board should be ignore Biohazard74.


Now you've gone and hurt my feelings


----------



## doctock993 (Jun 23, 2009)

I took a BetterRides course and Greg had some good psychological suggestions. Don't think about what you do NOT want to do, because then you will focus on that. Think about what you WANT to do, have FUN, and RELAX. 
If you carefully choose your line, look ahead, go at the speed and difficulty that makes you happy to be on your bike, then you will feel more comfortable and ride "better". Do NOT let anyone push you faster than you want to go! A set of pads also helps as you know when you fall (and it's a when not an if), it's not going to hurt as much.
Hope that stuff helps, it's what keeps me on my bike!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Remember the law of averages. Your gonna have wrecks once in awhile so after I have a good one I figure I got it over with and I am safe for awhile. Might not be true but mind games help.


----------



## MudNPink (Jun 13, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> Now you've gone and hurt my feelings


I'm not sure what you did or said that was so bad Biohazard ....but, it's all good!!:thumbsup: Don't be sad! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

MudNPink said:


> I'm not sure what you did or said that was so bad Biohazard ....but, it's all good!!:thumbsup: Don't be sad! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Norcalgeek41 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok, i have worked with sports related trauma in a lot of varying capacity(Basketball, Hockey, and a lot of Cycling). If you still have the "shakes" or the awful anxiety in your belly 2-6 weeks after your crash, your starting to lean into PTSD--which stands for post traumatic stress disorder. If you want help give me a call and I can point you in a direction that will not reinforce fear--the longer you go without treatment the more likely you are to extend the symptoms. What I call "riding scared" is very dangerous because your not relaxed and confident and people are more likely to injur themselves again. Even if you want a phone consult I would be happy to help and give my take on it. IM me if your interested
NCG


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the support. I am proud to say that I am back on my Trek riding advanced trails again. I started riding beginner to intermediate trails and worked my way up back to advanced trails. Funny thing is I think I got better. Picking up a Fuel EX 8 WSD 2010 and going to Alafia State Park probably October, so excided to get my new bike and try it out for the first time at this awesome trail.

Thank again..Happy MTB Girl


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure if it'll help, because I think this may be the average male mentality speaking here, but there's one thing I keep in mind when I'm trying to get over things like that. If I fall, I may get hurt, yes... but I'll be okay. I'll be able to recover and come back and try again. While that may suck, it's important to realize that falling down is not permanent. If you go into those situations with confidence knowing that yeah, you know what, I may get hurt, but even if I get my ass kicked, I'm still going to come back - then you may be able to build up that confidence quicker.

I also think it's important you talk to your husband about your thoughts on this. He sounds like he's very encouraging and thoughtful about your situation, but if he doesn't know about how you feel, there's no way for him to be supportive. I think it'd be wise to tell him so he's aware. Perhaps a few rides with just you two would be in order so that way you can hit some of the trails you had issues with before, with nobody else around but the hubster. That may make you feel more comfortable when group rides come about again.

But seriously - keep riding, and keep the rubber side down. Kudos on not giving up. :thumbsup:


----------



## loydfl (Jan 5, 2006)

Way to go. Alafia will definitely work you out and by October it should be less disgustingly hot and humid around here! Seriously though, if you can hit Rollercoaster, Moonscape and Gatorback you are back on your A game.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i tore my shoulder a few months ago and now im riding less hard. 

its smart. pushing yourself over and over until you seriously injure yourself (maybe for life) is stupid. dont just suck it up. take it easy, get your skill level up and progress absolutely no faster than you feel 100% comfortable. if you want to walk stuff, do it. its not a race. if you're not having fun the whole reason you're out on a bike in the first place lost meaning.

ive not recovered from injuries from 10 years ago. it really sucks, you'll regret doing dumb things eventually.


----------



## ZIT30/34 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looky here, another fine post from the MTBR’s Vicar on earth JeffmywifedoesnotridewithmebecauseIaman*******Scott.

Any facts – well no, the Vicar rides a keyboard not a mountain bike

Any wisdom – well no, for the Vicar to have wisdom he must have experience relative to the forum and riding a key board is not listed on MTBR

Any insults – why yes of course, what else would the Vicar have to offer other than insults. Ignorant people like the Vicar compensate for their infinite ignorance gained from their very finite experience by being insulting.

Got to love this guy.

He has got to be the Canadian version of the Skoal Rebel on Youtube.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

It's something we all go through. Take it easy and if you're feeling good and having a good ride, have your husband spot you on one of those technical sections. It's amazing what you can do with the support of a spotter, whether it's in the weight room or on the trails. Best of luck to you and keep on riding.


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

William_Cannon said:


> It's something we all go through. Take it easy and if you're feeling good and having a good ride, have your husband spot you on one of those technical sections. It's amazing what you can do with the support of a spotter, whether it's in the weight room or on the trails. Best of luck to you and keep on riding.


He actually did that at the drop where I eat **** in the first place and I nailed it no problems. Now its like bread and butter. I think best thing I did was ride with him as just 2 of us for a while and building my self back up... starting on easy trail first and now I am back to my old self enjoying every drop or obstacle. I am actually kind of upset now that this crash freaked me out so much it's not like I never busted before. I definitely appreciate the support!!!


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosanka said:


> He actually did that at the drop where I eat **** in the first place and I nailed it no problems. Now its like bread and butter. I think best thing I did was ride with him as just 2 of us for a while and building my self back up... starting on easy trail first and now I am back to my old self enjoying every drop or obstacle. I am actually kind of upset now that this crash freaked me out so much it's not like I never busted before. I definitely appreciate the support!!!


Rock on, chica! Happy riding!


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

You are completely right that's why I took my time getting back on the advanced trails, I wanted to make sure all wounds have healed (mentally and physically).I am usually very safe rider and the worst thing about it was I hit the same stupid obstacle so many times.I am now finally fully recovered and I am back with my hubby riding having fun...thank you!!!


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

MudNPink, wow ... those are some nice wounds. Glad you're ok and back in the saddle. 

Bosanka, same goes for you. It's good to hear that you are back at it. I hope you enjoy the new bike. 

There's nothing more detrimental to my riding than fear. I ride a certain trail that drops you into a lakefront off camber straightaway that runs about 50 yards before it takes you into a series of root infested gravel climbs. Easy enough right? Blast along the trail, turn, and use your momentum to start the climbs. The problem is that it's supertight in one spot and there just happens to be a monster sandpit there. I've scraped my bars and wrecked from going too slow and being overly cautious there more than once. The only way to make it through there is to forget about the width and just keep pedaling through. It took me quite a while to get it right but i did ... only after I lost my fear of drifting into a tree. One of these days I'll smack those trees but it won't be because I panicked.


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

jncarpenter said:


> You take a lickin' & keep on tickin'! :thumbsup:


Girl that's hard core...looks painful, Happy to see other girls out there doing the damn thing. I hope everything is healed up and you back riding because I am and its a great feeling. Amazing what a great support I received from mtbr people and I just joined this site...


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Bosanka said:


> See I was thinking about doing the same thing taking it easy, maybe slowly get back the confidence but I don't want to be a cry baby (riding with guys mainly) and they push me hard to the point that it pisses me of sometimes because they are such jerk's. When it comes to pads I hate those things but maybe it's not such bad idea for a while. I was thinking hiding from guys and riding by my self for a while to get back into it&#8230;I just don't understand why this fall got me so freaked out it's so stupid&#8230;


Isn't stupid. Last year I rode a stair stringer( the edge of the staircase) that i hsvr ridden many times prior, I got cocky and bolted down it extremely fast and sure enough,froint wheel goes off the edge, fork legs hit the stringer and sends me over the bars. What broke my fall was my face hitting the 6x6 pine beam . I had some pretty serious cuts around my mouth, nose and chin, and even inside my mouth. I wanted to ride the next day. I waited a week, then when back out on the trails, even a root witha 6 inchdrop freaked me out to the point I would second guess it, and if you do that, don't it, so I got off the bike and walked it. I couldn't believe that fall had taken 90% of my confidence away. Like you, it was frustrating. I also rode with a group all the time, and took a couple weeks to myself to ride ,then finally I said screw it, I went al out and re done the log rides I previously had done prior to my fall. When I was done, my legs were shaking becasue if being terrified of falling again, but I kept pushing myself everyday to go and do at least one stunt I used to do, and it brought back my confidence. Don't let anyone push you into it, push yourself into it. but try and start with the smaller stunts you used to do prior to your crash...pads help,get them.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

wickerman1 said:


> Isn't stupid. Last year I rode a stair stringer( the edge of the staircase) that i hsvr ridden many times prior, I got cocky and bolted down it extremely fast and sure enough,froint wheel goes off the edge, fork legs hit the stringer and sends me over the bars. What broke my fall was my face hitting the 6x6 pine beam . I had some pretty serious cuts around my mouth, nose and chin, and even inside my mouth. I wanted to ride the next day. I waited a week, then when back out on the trails, even a root witha 6 inchdrop freaked me out to the point I would second guess it, and if you do that, don't it, so I got off the bike and walked it. I couldn't believe that fall had taken 90% of my confidence away. Like you, it was frustrating. I also rode with a group all the time, and took a couple weeks to myself to ride ,then finally I said screw it, I went al out and re done the log rides I previously had done prior to my fall. When I was done, my legs were shaking becasue if being terrified of falling again, but I kept pushing myself everyday to go and do at least one stunt I used to do, and it brought back my confidence. Don't let anyone push you into it, push yourself into it. but try and start with the smaller stunts you used to do prior to your crash...pads help,get them.


I guess I should've read the entire thread first huh


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

synnie said:


> Are those 661s the evos or the veggies, how are they as far as protection, are they comfy as in not to hot? I am using a cheap pair of fox knee shin guards they work real well but tend to get a bit toasty if it is above 70. I have been thinking of trying the 661s.


comfy and protection cannot be put in the same sentence LOL


----------



## Bosanka (Apr 6, 2010)

wickerman1 said:


> I guess I should've read the entire thread first huh


lol no biggy, I hope this never happens to me again but if it does I can come back and read all the good feed back I got and bounce right back....


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Good Job.

I had one of those reach out and knock the front wheel out from up under you just the other day at a spot that is not an issue. You better believe I will be thinking about it next time through.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

jncarpenter said:


> You take a lickin' & keep on tickin'! :thumbsup:


OK, Off Topic sort of................. But what the hell happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ouch!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

jncarpenter said:


> You take a lickin' & keep on tickin'! :thumbsup:


Now THAT'S HOT !!!!!  :eekster:


----------

